

Square Investor Deletes Tweet: "To Do Two Things At Once Is To Do Neither" - gatsby
http://www.businessinsider.com/square-investor-deletes-tweet-to-do-two-things-at-once-is-to-do-neither-2011-3

======
matthewslotkin
A wise tweet before it was deleted. I'm surprised more people aren't worried
about this.

